# Being filmed during session



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

I see a therapist at my uni. She is an intern. In the first sessions the camera was filming her, her explanation was that she was supposed to show it to her supervisor. Then I was filmed in two of the sessions. She says that she shows it to her supervisor. 

The camera was being mentioned in the papers about confidentiality but when I signed them she was going to be filmed. 

It does not bother me much but sometimes I think why the heck the supervisor wants to see me. My therapist says every week she and her supervisor have a discussion and maybe they analyze us by looking at our films lol

Have you ever been filmed during a therapy session? What do you think?


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Yeah, my therapist asked to film me for some thing. I forget what it was called but it was for some psychology credential or something. She said it was supposed to be very prestigious to get and needed to assemble a portfolio including videos of therapy sessions which gets reviewed by some board. I agreed to it thinking it wouldn't be so bad but I hate cameras and it started to bother me. Rather than ask to stop filming, I ended up stopping therapy. lol.


----------



## Stop Staring (Jun 9, 2009)

Did you say when you signed the papers, they said SHE was to be filmed, but YOU were filmed instead? I would ask about that. I personally would not allow myself to be filmed. It's supposed to be confidential. If you are uncomfortable with that, I would say something. When I have had an intern in therapy, the supervisor would usually be there, when he wasn't there, they went over my notes at another time when I was present. You shouldn't have to do anything u are uncomfortable with. Especially if it involves your therapy being video taped.:|


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

It does not bother me much, I asked her if she or her supervisor thinks I am a special case that requires further attention. Her answer was everyone was being filmed once in a while. I wondered if she is telling the truth and I did not like what coldmorning said about showing it to some board to get credentials. I am going to ask her this.


----------



## aster (Jun 8, 2009)

i go to the therapist at my uni too and they wanted to film me...
i felt WAY to self-conscious about that and she told me it was fine if i didn't want it... so i signed the sheet saying i did not want to be filmed.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

I'd be afraid that this recorded session might wind up on youtube or some other site.


----------



## Eugenie (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow I would not be comfortable with that AT ALL!


----------



## dreamer222 (Jan 26, 2008)

I had to get filmed for some career counseling sessions. Well, I didn't really have to, but I agreed to it because I could tell that the counselor wanted me to. It freaked me out a bit, but I just avoided glancing at the camera and more or less forgot about it.


----------



## NYR22 (Mar 21, 2005)

WOW! I'm getting anxiety just thinking about that. No way!


----------



## deeds14 (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm actually going through a counseling program for school, and everyone has to get filmed doing sessions. The point isn't so that you can viewed, it's so SHE can be viewed! The school doesn't want to graduate people that are bad therapists. Of course, if you're uncomfortable, just say so. She'll get over it. I'm sure she has other clients she can film instead.


----------



## turingmachine (Jun 6, 2009)

Was the film request part of a research project? If so it had to go through the Institutional Review Board. I would not worry about the video ending up on youtube if you are going through a university. While it is possible that the video would end up on youtube the university would be in serious SERIOUS trouble for violating the terms of the Instituational Review Board. The research at the psyc department would likely be shut down for investigation. Human subjects research is taken very serious. I would read the fine print regarding the handling of the tape. It should be kept in a doubly secure area i.e. a secure safe in a secure room. 

I would be more cautious of a private practice trying to film me though.


----------



## mia jane (Jun 17, 2009)

Yep I have been filmed a few times, for the same reason. I have no problem with it as I trust my psych. Its completely confidential between her & her supervisor. I have fun with it sometimes


----------



## deeds14 (Jul 9, 2009)

Mia, I hope you didn't give your therapist a hard time! Ha ha

It is so nerve-wracking to be the therapist being filmed.


----------



## katnip43 (Jul 10, 2009)

No, and there is no way I wonder ever consent to that. I would be way too freaked out. I don't even like my picture taken!


----------

